# Ghost crossing(preview? thingie) 2009



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I made a mini haunt in my backyard with a few of my props. It's never to early!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the little added comments - "It's magic!" "I meant mask, not wig" and the camcorder comments - "once it thought a tire was a person" LOL

You have quite the eclectic mix of characters I'm happy to see your bunny is very cool with the weird characters.

Mother Nature gave you a great soundtrack with those crickets chirping.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## madscientist70 (Aug 7, 2009)

Excellent Job! I love the mix of characters!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks like its going to be a good haunt season for you.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks all!!!
Roxy, yeah, no need for fake sound effects! lol
My rabbit is awesome. For a few moments I put Amelia on her cage and she just sniffed it and im sure thought something like "ah the smell of paper mache, its that time of year again."

bonedancer, yep! Halloween will be awesome this year!

thanks warrant, madscientist, glad you like it.

as a birthday gift I'm getting another canopy to put over my haunt so it cant get wet. I had one last year, but it broke as we were taking it down. But while it was up it was extremely useful!

Yay!!! Halloween is so fun! and thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Way to go gothic, you are right it is never too early and it was nice seeing that. Helped bring some more halloween spirit to me on an early monday morning. Nice characters also, it's so nice to see peoples home made stuff.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

your right GC! its never to early! (well maybe it is if its easter and you have halloween stuff out XD)


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

I like it like it alot......but I think you should have a zombie eat the rabbit


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking haunt GC.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think you should have your own kid show. The 5 year old was like really into your video.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> I think you should have your own kid show. The 5 year old was like really into your video.


lol really? how cute.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sweet mix of props. A great vid to get us in the mood.


----------

